# Copper Vape Squonker



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

On one of my forays at Fasttech I ordered a Copper Vape Squonker and it's been sitting on shelf for sometime... I thought it would be just another stupid buy...

I have the Transformer BF atty which I haven't played with since I sold my DNA75 Squonker so I thought I would put in on the Copper Vape and give it a go...

Pleasant surprise... it works pretty well...



For $26.32 this is pretty good buy if you want a squonker... and it looks pretty well made as well... and it certainly works just fine! Big juice bottle (I guess around 10-12mls).

https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10026107/5683100-coppervape-bf-18650-mechanical-mod

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## sjoat (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> On one of my forays at Fasttech I ordered a Copper Vape Squonker and it's been sitting on shelf for sometime... I thought it would be just another stupid buy...
> 
> I have the Transformer BF atty which I haven't played with since I sold my DNA75 Squonker so I thought I would put in on the Copper Vape and give it a go...
> 
> ...


Wow. Reviews are good too. Is the 510 adjustable? Do any other bottles fit in it?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

sjoat said:


> Wow. Reviews are good too. Is the 510 adjustable? Do any other bottles fit in it?



The 510 doesn't appear to be adjustable but my atties fit just fine and flush... the bottle is very different so no none of my other bottle will fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> On one of my forays at Fasttech I ordered a Copper Vape Squonker and it's been sitting on shelf for sometime... I thought it would be just another stupid buy...
> 
> I have the Transformer BF atty which I haven't played with since I sold my DNA75 Squonker so I thought I would put in on the Copper Vape and give it a go...
> 
> ...



Coming from you Uncle @Rob Fisher, that is high praise! Looks like a nice little mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Coming from you Uncle @Rob Fisher, that is high praise! Looks like a nice little mod.



It is for the $20 price tag... I really wanted to hate it but I can't... and it has an on and off option!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (30/10/16)

Ive been waiting patiently for quite a while to see you test drive this 1 Oom @Rob Fisher. Great to see you enjoying it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Akash said:


> Ive been waiting patiently for quite a while to see you test drive this 1 Oom @Rob Fisher. Great to see you enjoying it



I know you have @Akash... that's why when I saw it on the shelf today I thought I had better give it a test drive before you lost you mind!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akash (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I know you have @Akash... that's why when I saw it on the shelf today I thought I had better give it a test drive before you lost you mind!



Hahahaha Oom i really do feel honoured. Thank you for returning my sanity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sjoat (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The 510 doesn't appear to be adjustable but my atties fit just fine and flush... the bottle is very different so no none of my other bottle will fit.


Thanks for the info. PS it looks like it is (kindof) adjustable: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/coppervape-bf-mod.753057/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

sjoat said:


> Thanks for the info. PS it looks like it is (kindof) adjustable: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/coppervape-bf-mod.753057/



I guess unscrewing and moving the bolt would make it semi adjustable...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/16)

Dibs if you sell it uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Dibs if you sell it uncle @Rob Fisher



4 Dib's ahead of you @Viper_SA

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GregF (30/10/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Dibs if you sell it uncle @Rob Fisher



haha I remember when you placed your order, same time as I did, and then canceled and got the Wraith.
I am still waiting mind you but it should be this week I hope....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/10/16)

When I tried to order one no-one would ship to SA. 
Maybe I'll get a Leprechaun for Xmas. Just need to find a girlfriend with deep pockets

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Deckie (31/10/16)

Viper_SA said:


> When I tried to order one no-one would ship to SA.
> Maybe I'll get a Leprechaun for Xmas. Just need to find a girlfriend with deep pockets


 that's wishful thinking, better chance of finding an SA politician giving R200 notes out to the poor on the N2.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

